# My new toy



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I couldn't resist the Powermatic sale!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice lathe, Art. I'm sure you will enjoy using it! Didn't see any wood chips?:laugh:


----------

